# Important Question Regarding AMC



## waleed94 (Apr 25, 2014)

Is color blindness an issue to get selected?

Please reply asap. Thank you!


----------



## Arshi (Jul 14, 2013)

as a nustian cadet or as a medical cadet wanting to join the army? as for the nustian part there is no issue in being color blind but i dont know about as a medical cadet


----------



## waleed94 (Apr 25, 2014)

Arshi said:


> as a nustian cadet or as a medical cadet wanting to join the army? as for the nustian part there is no issue in being color blind but i dont know about as a medical cadet


First of all, I thank you for your reply. 

I am applying as a medical cadet wanting to join the army. :/


----------



## Sheikhamir77 (Jan 28, 2014)

Dear all, UHS test is compulsory for AMC admission any info about UHS and AMC test relation...


----------



## waleed94 (Apr 25, 2014)

Sheikhamir77 said:


> Dear all, UHS test is compulsory for AMC admission any info about UHS and AMC test relation...


No, it is only compulsory if you are going in Lahore not in AMC.


----------



## Sheikhamir77 (Jan 28, 2014)

waleed94 said:


> No, it is only compulsory if you are going in Lahore not in AMC.


sorry walid i can't understand going to lahore not in AMC plz explain


----------



## waleed94 (Apr 25, 2014)

Sheikhamir77 said:


> sorry walid i can't understand going to lahore not in AMC plz explain



If you want to join AMC, then no need to give UHS. (UHS not important for AMC)

If you are going to CMH Lahore Medical College, then UHS is important.


----------



## M Faadi Malik (May 27, 2014)

*AMC Medical Test*

When you go for Test in AMC then firstly college conduct your entry test. Then after this you go for Medical Test. Doctors check the colour-blindness. If colour-blindness found then you rejected from medical test.


----------



## Hoor Fatma (Mar 27, 2014)

yes I think colour blinds are not selected.


----------



## waleed94 (Apr 25, 2014)

M Faadi Malik said:


> When you go for Test in AMC then firstly college conduct your entry test. Then after this you go for Medical Test. Doctors check the colour-blindness. If colour-blindness found then you rejected from medical test.


But what is the point of checking color blindness for medical students?
Isn't it for Armed forces and Aviation pilots?


----------



## Hoor Fatma (Mar 27, 2014)

i think there wont be any colourblindness test if u go through NUST .


----------



## Sheikhamir77 (Jan 28, 2014)

Walid, is it possible i am applying for both mean AMC and CMH because when i go to web site joinpakarmy.com for registration, in a tab of cources there are three options available 1) AMC 2) CMH 3) both. tell me someting about this


----------



## M Faadi Malik (May 27, 2014)

*AMC Or CMH*

Deatrm Sheikamir when you apply in Pak Army then you there is three options.

1. For AMC
2 For Cmh
3. Both

*For AMC:*

If you selected AMC then its mean you only apply for AMC:

*For CMH*

IF you selected only CMH then its means you apply for CMH.

*For AMC or CMH*

In this tab you select two colleges according to priorty wise. You select college of your own desire either put first AMC or CMH. or Either put CMH or AMC. When merit is finalized if you not selected for AMC then merit check for CMH that you have selected second prioty admissions.

Finally, in 3rd section you apply priorty wise college which you most like.

I think you understand all the things


----------



## Arshi (Jul 14, 2013)

colour blindness is rejected in Army. Army Medical College and CMH are twin sisters . To get into army you have to pass their test and than they decide on your merit no entry test is necessary for applying as an MC


----------



## Sheikhamir77 (Jan 28, 2014)

Guys, i face a problem, i was appled for AMC through online and my test date is June 25, 2014 and the problem is that on the same date my chemistry pratical is also. what can i do????? plz solve my problem


----------

